# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optifest 2001 - August 17-18

## Steve Machol

Optifest 2001 - August 17-18 at the Monarch Hotel in Clackamas/Portland OR.

Continuing Education Certified by ABO - NCLE - JCAHPO - COPE.  Call 503-571-2736 for information.

----------


## JRS

You coming up for that Steve. If so, I'll plan on being in town and take you to dinner one night.

Might be another opportunity to discuss IOC too.

----------


## Steve Machol

No, unfortunately I won't be coming up for that.  I posted it for someone who was having Internet troubles. :(

----------

